# basic GPS recommendations



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

I've read the posts that I can find on here regarding this subject, but am still somewhat overwhelmed. My boyfriend is looking to purchase a basic handheld GPS unit for accurate speed readings while fishing Lake Ontario in a few weeks. We are definitely on a budget and had hoped to find something for less than $200, but from what I can tell this may be wishful thinking. (We already have a fishfinder.) 

I can find products for sale new/used within this price range, but I'm looking for feedback before I buy something this is a hunk of junk or doesn't give us what we want.

Any recommendations/feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There are a couple hand held GPS listed in the Marketplace for under $100 used.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I use a Garmin Etrex. Cost about $90. I generally don't get along with electronics and the is about the simplest one around. I use it for speed, marking spots in the lake and a couple tracks for when its foggy in the morning to get me to my starting points.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

good choice. dont think you can beat ease of use and price for etrex. i used mine one night we got caught in shut out fog.allready had ramp saved, followed it back to ramp. it is only way we would have made it back. 
hope this helps
gobie


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

After your responses and reading other threads, we are going to purchase a Garmin etrex. Maybe down the road we will want to upgrade, but this should be a good starting point for us. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a good bit of research on these in the last couple of weeks as well. What I found is that the eTrex models that you are referring to are discontinued items but you will probably be able to find them still being sold. The model in their current line that is a marine unit (waterproof and floats) is the 72H and the list price on them is around $150 but that one does not have a base map nor does it have the ability to add maps. The next step up is the GPSMAP 76 which does have a basemap and can add maps.

If you are fine with not having the latest and greatest then shop e-bay for an older model new or used. I picked up an older model from a fellow OGF member used for $60. It is a GPSMAP 76S and from the little that I have played with it so far it seems to be more than adequate for an entry level unit.


----------

